
Wildly Popular Japanese Manga Storms U.S., with Wine in Tow - simonebrunozzi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-30/drops-of-god-manga-gets-amazon-english-translation-wine-club
======
ArtWomb
The story behind this manga single-handedly catapulting sales of French
Burgundy in Asia never ceases to fascinate me ;)

